# OH MY GOD LEW!! What were you thinking



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

OH MY GOD LEW!!! I don't even know what to say other than thank you from the bottom of my heart. You went so far beyond fair play words can't express my gratitude. CL members, I tried to step up and take this guy down for you guys but as you can see Lew flat destroyed Arizona and surrounding states. These boxes are numbered so low he must have beat someone up to get to the front of the line. Many of these I've never even seen before. The Bacalera Perdomo Estate Seleccion box was locked so I had to remove the screws to peek inside. I didn't want to disturb the wax that holds the key. It was like opening a treasure chest. These cigars are absolutely beautiful to say the least. someone truly has a passion for their cigar craft. The CAO box Brazilia VS Italia is a treasure I've dreamed of since I smoked a Brazilia that was bombed to me a while back. That cigar is wonderful. Then we have a box of Partagas 160 signature series with the low number 670. If I'm not mistaken, these are in their own coffins inside the box. I've heard these are absolutely incredible also. He didn't stop there though.The Don Francisco selection he sent is just awesome as well. I think he sent almost one of everything and a few that aren't even known to humans. You'd think he'd be done at this point but NOOOO. He then added some Dr. McGillicuddy's vanilla schnapps and cinamon whisky. Done? Nope! Then a bottle of Brugal Ron Extra Viejo. Nope, not done yet. Then a box of 6 Carajos by LFD (La flor Dominica) for a quick smoke. Lew I'm absolutely floored buy this absolutely amazing gift you have allowed me to cherrish. This is such an incredible act of kindness that you know I'll have to strike back just to make it close to even. You do understand I'm gonna have to pull all the stops now. I'm scheduled for sugery to have my body put back together after this total devistation. Even my mail man was hours late today. I think it was a handling issue. It probably scared the crap outta him. Lew, you definitely won this round. We'll see what the future holds.:yield: :yield: :yield: :yield: :yield: :yield: :fear: :faint: :boom:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

wow. Sweet freakin hit!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Good GOD!!!! That's nuclear!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

What did I do? All I did was say thank you - in my own unique way. Now let it go before I get pissed!!! 


BTW Check out the serial number on the Edicion de Silvios. If I remember correctly it was #55 and only 500 or 1000 were made (I'm not sure which). Check out what's in each coffin.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You know you just got yourself in REAL deep i hope. I just have to chuckle because only I know what's next.:boink::fencing::tea: Lew, again, thank you very much. Now start building a bunker that will handle kilotons of damage. Here's more pics for everyone. This should go down as one of the best bombs of all time........Until I build the next one:jaw::scared::nerd::wave:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

All I have to say is WOW. Incredible hit Lew.:jaw::jaw::jaw::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

What can I say other than DAMN!!! You are the man Lew!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> What did I do? All I did was say thank you - in my own unique way. Now let it go before I get pissed!!!
> 
> BTW Check out the serial number on the Edicion de Silvios. If I remember correctly it was #55 and only 500 or 1000 were made (I'm not sure which). Check out what's in each coffin.


That was the first thing I noticed on that box. That's an incredible box of cigars. I cheated my way past the wax seals to peek. Just awsome. i don't know if it would be more enjoyable to smoke one or just drool over them.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy $hit!:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

that is unreal


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow that is a monster hit right there...once again proving that Lew is the MAN


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

mother of God...


----------



## Ronimous (Apr 18, 2008)

Told ya so...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

That's one unbelievable bomb Bill. I knew you would get it real bad when you told me you were building one of your one of a kind humi's for Lew. ~Enjoy~ 

Sweet jeezus Lew, you've raised the bar again.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

that is insane :jaw:- Lew is out of control.

Bill I hope you got that humidor finished before Lew blew you up to little bits


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

This looks amazing!! You got it above and beyond!!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Super job Lew. Stellar haul. Enjoy Bill!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

A gut buster!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I tried for you guys to take him out but Lew's one tough cookie. Good news is the last humi was on behalf of everyone he's done damage to. The next one is personal.:eyebrows:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very very cool and generous hit!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I tried for you guys to take him out but Lew's one tough cookie. Good news is the last humi was on behalf of everyone he's done damage to. The next one is personal.:eyebrows:


DEATH WISH II
:der:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> I tried for you guys to take him out but Lew's one tough cookie. Good news is the last humi was on behalf of everyone he's done damage to. The next one is personal.:eyebrows:


Bill,

Now is a good time to recoop a little and go in hidingeep:

Lew that was a MEGA Bomb for sure.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Don Francisco said:


> DEATH WISH II
> :der:


I'm just trying to make it even. Ok, maby I'm gonna try to edge a little ahead. I've got some tricks up my sleve I don't think anyone here has ever seen before.

You kick my ass like this and expect me to take it laying down?Fat chance.:fish:


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That is awesome and bro u had it coming after hitting him with a freaking hand built humi. Great job Lew I have been searching for that darn baber pole Edicion de Silvio for awhile you must have a hell of a personal stash. Bill bro u just got whacked pretty good. What was in the Partagas 160 box? The coffins wrapped in gold paper? Wow that is some rare smokes u now have in ur possesion


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:jaw: HOLY CRAP!!!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> That is awesome and bro u had it coming after hitting him with a freaking hand built humi. Great job Lew I have been searching for that darn baber pole Edicion de Silvio for awhile you must have a hell of a personal stash. Bill bro u just got whacked pretty good. What was in the Partagas 160 box? The coffins wrapped in gold paper? Wow that is some rare smokes u now have in ur possesion


I haven't taken the plastic wrap off the box yet. My new humi should be in tomorrow and I'll get it up to snuff then I'll open them. You have the same humi, how long did it take for it to be up to proper humidity?

I'm still in a state of shock after this devastation. The feds are wondering what turned Tucson into a parking lot. Lew must have one helluva stash to give these up. I'm honored that he considered me worthy.

I can only hope the humi I built him is enjoying some cigars as nice as these.

One thing I like to ponder on is how many and what kind of cigars will the humidors I build have the pleasure of storing over the decades.

I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

William Wyko said:


> I haven't taken the plastic wrap off the box yet. My new humi should be in tomorrow and I'll get it up to snuff then I'll open them. You have the same humi, how long did it take for it to be up to proper humidity?
> 
> I'm still in a state of shock after this devastation. The feds are wondering what turned Tucson into a parking lot. Lew must have one helluva stash to give these up. I'm honored that he considered me worthy.
> 
> ...


Ok first of all if that is still sealed then u have 10 great smokes. I thought the 160 was highly over-rated with the exception of the especial in the gold box they were yummy. I believe i put 6 shot glasses full of distilled water in the top... two on each level on opposite sides. Then one on each side in the drawer. Currently i have 1 thing of beads that i rarely add water too that keeps it between 66-68 humidity which it perfect for me. I think i left the shot glasses in over night and then loaded it with cigars and they helped stableize the humidity right away. The edicion de silvios i might have a tough time smoking especially the barbor pole salomon just because of the set. Do urself a favor though and enjoy a 160 soon. You will still have 9 more in the humi


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

ray: Uh oh, Lew just asked for my addy a few days ago.


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Holy $hit!:jaw::jaw::jaw:


i agree..he is nuckin futs:hail:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

ctiicda said:


> Ok first of all if that is still sealed then u have 10 great smokes. I thought the 160 was highly over-rated with the exception of the especial in the gold box they were yummy. I believe i put 6 shot glasses full of distilled water in the top... two on each level on opposite sides. Then one on each side in the drawer. Currently i have 1 thing of beads that i rarely add water too that keeps it between 66-68 humidity which it perfect for me. I think i left the shot glasses in over night and then loaded it with cigars and they helped stableize the humidity right away. The edicion de silvios i might have a tough time smoking especially the barbor pole salomon just because of the set. Do urself a favor though and enjoy a 160 soon. You will still have 9 more in the humi


Thanks a bunch Charles. I'll try one once they rest for a week or so in the humi. I think I'll let most all of them aclimate just to be sure. They spent a little time in transit so I want them to be perfect when I light them up. This is exciting, I can't wait for the day.:hungry:


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Aw, go ahead Bill - smoke a 160. Heh heh you know I got more!! :heh:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if you're gonna twist my broken arms. I'll break one out this weekend. I'm gonna smoke one of your fine cigars as well. LOML works all weekend so I'll have plenty of time to enjoy a few. Again, thank you.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow now that's a beat down if I ever saw one...Awesome hit and amazing cigars


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: WOW!! That's defenly a beet down!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now here we have a guy with a REAL plantation to deal with--Tough to out bomb this guy

Definitely a megatron bomb-A beautacious flattening out

:laser::behindsofa:::smoke2:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

oh wow. i am speechless.


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

BOOM !!!!! 100 Megaton Hit....nice.....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## SGT_Calle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's a freakin' bomb. Holy cow! Bombing never looked so good (from a guy where we have sirens for this sort of thing, lol).


----------

